# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  الاسود بليلة الزفاف

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.




اسود ازرق








اسود وردي



































اسود اصفر
























اسود برتقالي






اسود اخضر

----------


## Ctrl

جميل جداااا .. بيعجبني أوي اللون الأخضررر

----------


## دموع فلسطين

جيميل بوركتي

----------


## محمد العزام

جميل 

مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

nice

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الاسود دايما بجنن ..
يسلموووووو

----------


## المتميزة

اي لون مع الاسود يطلع يجنن
انا عجبني الاصفر مع الاسود 
يسلموووووووووووووووو :Bl (33):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة اي لون مع الاسود بطلع بجنن لانو سيد الوان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> عفكرة اي لون مع الاسود بطلع بجنن لانو سيد الوان


انا معاك عبدالله
دائما متميزة مواضيعك تسلم ايدك

----------


## باريسيا

شكرا كتير الك على ردودكم وطلتكم 

افرحت والله بطلتكم 

شكرا كتير

----------


## دليلة

رائع........ باريسسا  كالعادة انيقة بمواضيعك

----------


## HAWATMEH

انا فكرت واحد ليله زفافه جايب اسود ونمورعالحفله مشكوره الالوان جذابه  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## ENG RUBA

ما كنت بعرف انو الاسود حلو هيككككككككككك

----------

